# How do you clean a carp?



## All Thumbs

My wife works at a butcher shop and this guy brought in this carp and he wanted to know if anyone knew how to clean it or fillet it. None of the butchers knew for sure and didn't want to ruin it for him. This thing was big. It measured 46 inches long with a 28 inch girth and weighed 45 lbs. He said he saw another one that was even bigger than this one that he is gonna try for next. He caught it in a farm pond. It was already frozen when I saw it so I don't know if that reduced it any or increased it any but it was big. My thinking is to fillet it like a walleye and then you wouldn't have to worry about the mud vein which i hear you should remove when you clean it. But then again I do not know and I don't want to ruin it for the guy so this is why I am asking anyone in this forum who might have real time experience.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

All Thumbs


----------



## GMR_Guy

I don't know anything about cleaning a carp, but given the dimensions of the mentioned fish, I would say that it is most likely a grass carp (white amur) rather than a common carp. If you look at the fish again, take a close look at the mouth and the dorsal fin, there are big difference between a common carp and grass carp.


----------



## bkr43050

The cleaning of a carp is really no different than that of other fish. You would fillet it out like normal and skin it. You will definitely want to take out the lateral line area which many refer to as the mud vein. This area has darker color meat and gives the fish a stronger taste.

Judging from the size of that fish I would not have very high hope of the fish being very edible. I have eaten carp but only up to about 20-24". The taste was not bad but just like any fish, the bigger they get the stronger the taste becomes.


----------



## BigChessie

> How do you clean a carp?


I like you use warm bath water, scented candles and some nice white wine


----------



## mrfishohio

I'm waiting to hear the one about baking on a pine board, etc, etc. Then throw away the fish & eat the wood.
I've heard carp are really good to eat, baked. They were brought to this country for a food fish by the early settlers. Be funny if they become popular like walleyes...no C & R anymore, all for tablefare.


----------



## bkr43050

You think we are a fat nation now, just think if the carp were good eating. We have so much "food" swimming around out there that we could feed everyone no problem.


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## BigChessie

> but you forgot soft music and low lights


I was just referring to how I CLEAN a carp  

Now your talking about AK and how he does HIS carp


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## leckig

Yeah, I agree. Me and fireds tried to cook (fry) carp which was "only" about 12 pounds. Strong taste, this is a good word. They really good when baked with vegetables, mostly carrots. But do not go over 4-5 pounds I think. Back home we do not buy them bigger then 3 pounds, all farm raised, delicious!
Greg


----------



## TimJC

catfishhunter33 said:


> this may just be too much for
> 
> timjc and ak


I prefer a more "DEEP" cleaning of all my carp. Size doesn't matter


----------



## atrkyhntr

> They were brought to this country for a food fish by the early settlers.


Here is a better and accurate thread on how carp were introduced to this country
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24320


----------



## mrfishohio

I suppose I got my info from that same artical (the original one Buckeye Bob posted a few years back) Looks like my brain converted the info into something different!


----------



## fishcrazy

I usally take 30 or 40 trophy carp and gently pitch fork them into my livewell. Any that survive I take home and collect eggs to raise fry to feed my muskies that I have. The rest I recycle to make fertilizer or land fill filler.

Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------

